# custom colnagos?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Does Colnago make custom frames for mere mortals?


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*Not unless your mortal legs win big races*

If they did, the wait would kill you. It takes months for them to deliver a stock frame with their current demand.

You can get semi-custom colors. They will paint any scheme that they have used in the past 10 years or so. But if you want custom sizing, think serotta, etc...


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

toast said:


> If they did, the wait would kill you. It takes months for them to deliver a stock frame with their current demand.
> 
> You can get semi-custom colors. They will paint any scheme that they have used in the past 10 years or so. But if you want custom sizing, think serotta, etc...



Anybody looking to get a custom Colnago simply doesn't understand bike design. The C-50 comes in over 20 different sizes and every single one has been race proven. Unless you are in the extreme 0.01 percentile of possible body dimensions, there is absolutely no need to even think about getting a custom Colnago. If you do belong to one of the extreme body dimensions, it wouldn't surprise me if Colnago were to be willing to build you a bike. BTW, I saw a 'custom' Serotta recently, in about a 56 cm frame size with pedal overlap. Not Toeclip or shoe overlap, pedal overlap!!!! I hope it was built that way on some misguided customer's instructions rather than upon Serotta initiative.


----------

